# Limp Home



## kiltedboarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi All,
New member here.

Over the past few days the car (2006 2.2 DCi) has satrted the old limp home thing. I suspect its the fuel pressure regulator. My questions are:

1) Any other ideas what the issue might be
2) Does anybody hae drawings or pics of where the fuel pump is located
3) Anybody know where online I can buy the fuel pressur regualtor from

Thanks


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Best bet is to try and get someone with an OBD scanner who can plug in and find the fault code(s). Nissan dealer will do it for you as well, although you will need to be ready for the "need a new fuel pump" sir!
In saying that you could be lucky..... it could be something simple and cheap!
Mike


----------



## kiltedboarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi thanks for the reply. Do you know the price of an ODB Scanner. For my last car (an Audi) I had an ODB cable from eBay and free software from the net and it worked a treat. Is there a cable available on the Market and software for a laptop available

Thanks


----------



## kiltedboarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry quick follow up. Is the trail OBD II? and does anybody know where in the car you plug the scanner into?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*OBD 2*

Plenty hand held scanners/cables for Nissan on ebay, version OBD2.
Software for laptop is Consult 3 but it costs £ thousands! There may be cheaper or freeware software that will do the job.
Plug on my 2003 is below steering wheel on right hand side after removal of a small panel...just looks like a scart socket.
Mike


----------

